# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  استفسار عن افضل طبعة لمتن زاد المستقنع ؟

## ابي سفيان

افضل طبعة هل هي طبعة الهبدان التي نشرتها دار ابن الجوزي 

ام طبعة العسكر التي نشرتها مدار الوطن ؟

و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

هذا الموضوع يفيدك
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39745

----------


## ابي سفيان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابي سفيان

شكرا / ابا مالك علي الرابط . و لكن بعد ما فتحته و جدت ان المشاركات التي بها كانت شهر 10 عام 2005 و طبعة الهبدان الطبعة الثانية منها صدرت من عامين فقط و لا ادري طبعتها الاولي صدرت قبل ذلك ووقف عليها الاخوة اثناء المشاركة و اخص بالذكر / ابو فهر السلفي  فهو من له باع في معرفة طبعات الكتب فهل ما زال الرأي هو هو في طبعة العسكر . و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنصحك بطبعة الهبدان بنسبة للحفظ والتعليق وأيضا تعنيك جدا جدا على فهم الزاد والعسكر بالفصول الأخيرة وأنصحك بكتاب (المدخل إلى زاد المستقنع ) لشيخ الحنبلي سلطان العيد وعندي قراءة صوتية لزاد لعلي أرفعها أو أحد الإخوة يرفعها وإذا كنت مبتدئ أنصحك بأخصر المختصرات اليوم كنت عند الشيخ العقدي الفقيه فهد الغفيلي ونصحني به وأفضل شرح صوتي الشيخ محمد باجابر .

----------


## ابي سفيان

جزاك الله خيرا اخي . من هو الشيخ فهد الغفيلي . و عذرا لاني لا اعلمه 
و ان شاء الله آخذ بنصيحتك

----------


## حسام68

خرجت الطبعة الرابعة من زاد المستقنع ، تحقيق الهبدان ، جمادى الأول 1430هـ دار ابن الجوزي الدمام .
كتب على الغلاف : من إصدارات شبكة نور الإسلام ( 25 ) .

----------

